# bad days ahead



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

not doing too well lately not so sure why my dp/dr has returned more severe then usual ... its pretty much making me agrophobic too .. 
its like even now as im typing this its making me feel horrible just by seeing my hands type this ... my hands look so surreal and feel it too ..

hope your all ok ... and keeping on top of things !!! 

i just feel rough !!! i really do !!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope you'll feel better soon


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

hang in there >??? lol just the thought of hanging with surreal arms makes me smile !!!

mad really ..... i have to laugh at it sometimes or i would be a right old mess


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

oh maybe that's an americanism? 
it is a pretty funny image.
:lol: 
We're too serious around here lately.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Lisa when you are feeling upset with DP/DR, try to focus on something positive.

When I am feeling really bad I try to picture myself in a better place then where I am at the moment and it makes me feel better.

Somewhere isolated and beautiful where I can be totally relaxed.

Like here.










I don't think any of us would have DP or DR if this world was not so messed up. 
We have problems for a reason.

We just need to find better ways of dealing with reality then to let ourselves slip into DP/DR land.

The only hurdle I think I will never be able to jump is the hurdle of socializing normally again. I will never give up though. I have to much motivation to do something positive with my life to just let DP/DR ruin everything.

Don't focus on your hands or your DP/DR. Focus on something else. Even if the DP/DR don't go away, don't show it any attention. Just focus on something positive and then you will feel more positive. It works, it is just a hard thing to do because we have all gotten into a habit of giving DP/DR all of our attention.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

))) Warm hugs (((


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

i used to get the hands thing too.  hope you feel better soon. *hugs*


----------

